# Sunday Blues



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

you know something that is really weird? a lot of my attacks seem to happen on Sundays! It usually wipes me out all day long and then of course i have to get up and go to school on Monday so worried that i'll get D at school and i'm so tired, having D all day just completley wears me out! I usually take immodium too on sunday night, but i feel like i'm just making it worse. It almost blocks me up for like the week and then i just get sick all over again. I DUNNO ANYMORE!


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

I found the same thing happened to me. My friend is an occupational therapist and taught me how to control my muscles down there to hold on. Now I only take (what we call diastop in New Zealand) for very special occasions like exams etc. Hypnotherapy and counselling helped to the point that that now I can do almost anything without getting D. Try and ween yourself off the bad drugs, before your body relies on them.


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

I know what you mean! If I take imodium, Im backed up for a week too. When I do take it now, I can only take a half of a pill. So it takes a little longer for it to work. I don't have to about school now like you do, but I do have to worry about my job! LIFE WITH THIS SUCKS! There is this pill I take now. It's called bowel support.You can but it at GNC or type in bowel support in your search and find thier web site. They give away free samples. Iv'e been taking it for almost 2 months now. Im not cured but I do feel a heck of alot better. If you decide to try make sure you drink water throughout the day It helps it better. Just find thier web site and read all about it.Good luck, amygurl


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

flowergirl- thanks for your post! i never really thought about the occuptational theripast as an option. does that really help? like u said u can control when u get d...that would make my life a hell of a lot easier- what do u think made u have so much more control? i'm curious so post me back.amgurl- i'll look for that bowel support at the store, i'm willing to try anything! thanx again everyone! u're support gets me through the tough times. ~ Claire ~


----------

